# nelze opít rohlíkem



## elflacociccillo

Dobrý den všem!

našel jsem tento výraz *"osoba, která nelze opít rohlíkem"*. Potřeboval bych, aby mi někdo potvrdil, zda tímto výrazem označuje se osoba, kterou se nedá snadno klamat.

Moc vám děkuji.


----------



## ilocas2

Ano, je to přesně tak.


----------



## elflacociccillo

ilocas2 said:


> Ano, je to přesně tak.



Děkuji vám.


----------



## Vlasatej

elflacociccillo said:


> "osoba, která nelze opít rohlíkem"



Jen bych rád doplnil, že správně je "osoba, _kterou_ nelze opít rohlíkem."


----------



## rdimd

I am sorry, does it mean 'to intoxicate using croissant'? We sometimes say that a person tries to 'poke croissants into ears'


----------



## Vlasatej

rdimd said:


> Does it mean 'to intoxicate using croissant'?



Yes, it does. Or if you want to be even more precise, you can understand it as "to get somebody drunk using a croissant (or a pointed roll)" since "opít" is derived from "pít" which means "to drink".

I must admit I didn't quite understand the idiom with a croissant in one's ears, though.


----------



## rdimd

I suppose it means that a credulous(důvěřivý?) person in your case "eats or drinks the false information". In my case, he "hears the false information" and this process is being compared to pushing rohlíks into head.

Your comparison seams strange and interesting to me and our comparison seams strange to you.


----------

